# Cómo hago un carrete de Ruhmkorff ?



## electronicboy (Abr 6, 2010)

Foreros quisiera saber por favor si me pudieran instruir, dar un esquema o instructivo o link en español sobre como hacer un carrete de Rumhkorff bien detallado (conocido tambien como carrete de inducción, bobina de inducción o bobina de Ruhmkorff)
Gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2010)

Es un transformador !

Lo hacés con un carrete bobinado con varios miles de espiras de un alambrecito mas finito que un cabello (secundario) y un primario de unas 100 espiras de alambre grueso.

El núcleo puede ser de hierro laminado o de ferrita.

Ya hechos = bobinas de encendido de automovil o de moto , flybacks.

Saludos !


----------



## electronicboy (Abr 6, 2010)

pues ya sabia que era lo mismo que un flyback pero no se me habia ocurrido usar uno
voy a descacharrar la tv que tengo descompuesta
gracias dosmetros eres genial

P.D:si se como hacer el driver


----------



## sento87 (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola!
Pensais que Con un flyback se podría hacer una escalera de jacob?

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

Si se puede !

Buscate por aquí algún circuito excitador de Fly-backs que hay montones y probados, entre  la salida de alta tensión y masa colocás dos varillas verticalmente preferentemente de cobre de unos 50 cm de largo separadas 1 cm. abajo y 10 cm. arriba. (que estén bién aisladas del resto)

Si las varillas no están bién pulidas , la chispa no camina 

*¡ ¡ OJO QUE VAS A TRABAJAR CON ALTAS TENSIONES PELIGROSAS ! !*

Suerte y que te diviertas .


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un transformador !
> 
> Lo hacés con un carrete bobinado con varios miles de espiras de un alambrecito mas finito que un cabello (secundario) y un primario de unas 100 espiras de alambre grueso.
> 
> ...



No es al reves ? El primario es el fino y el secundario el grueso... ?


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 7, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> No es al reves ? El primario es el fino y el secundario el grueso... ?




Depende la tension aplicada y la corriente final...


----------



## sento87 (Abr 8, 2010)

Thank's cuando consiga un flyback os comento!


----------



## electronicboy (Abr 8, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> No es al reves ? El primario es el fino y el secundario el grueso... ?



Claro que no, solo si hicieras un transformador reductor


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 19, 2010)

Si no me equivoco, la relacion de espiras nos dice si el trafo es reductor o no. 
Creo que al tener un conductor mas grueso en el secundario aumentamos la capacidad de corriente del mismo, siempre y cuando el conductor finito de entrada soporte la corriente que tambien circulara por el producida por la exigencia de corriente en el secundario.

Se entendio, creo que quedo medio confuso. jej
Suerte y cuidado con las altas tensiones.


----------



## jose mari (Jun 25, 2020)

¿El generador de Ruhmkroff se sigue fabricando?. Porque me gustaría adquirir uno. Versión moderna o antigua. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

Para que lo necesitás ?

Bobina de automotor !


----------



## jose mari (Jun 25, 2020)

para hacer un  proyecto  de Nicolas Tesla.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2020)

Hola a todos , muuuuuy antiguamente si enpleyava una bobina de Ruhmkorff para excitar una bobina de Tesla.
Actualmente la bobina de Tesla es excitada por un driver electronico (Valvulado o Transistorizado ) con mucho mas eficienzia aun si conparado a lo metodo antiguo.
En todo caso si aun quieres proseguir en esa linea debes buscar por una bobina de enciendio de coches ( carros) que es la misma cosa.
Despues tienes que armar un tipo de interruptor oscilante en paralelo con un capacitor y eso en série con lo primario de la bobina de enciendido y la bateria o fuente de 12V .
En seguida debes conectar la salida de alta tensión de la bobina de enciendido a un dispositivo centellador y ese debe sener debidamente acoplado por emo de un capacitor de altisima tensión  a la bobina primaria de la bobina de Tesla.
Majores detalles desafortunadamente jo nomas recuerdo como es , tengo alguna vaga lenbranza de un viejissimo libro de Fisica que ensiñava a armar ese sistema.
Buscando por la Internet hay alguna cosa a respecho , por ejenplo : Bobina de Tesla. (TESLA COIL)
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

__





						Como hacer un carrete de Ruhmkoff muy fácil
					

Bueno mas trabajitos interesantes de alta tensión, este se lo debo a integrante de este foro que me inspiró.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## jose mari (Jun 26, 2020)

Muchas gracias por la informacion


----------

